# Collecting ONLY Vintage Dynamo Flashlights



## vladman (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi:
I'm new here and I want to make contact with people who collects only Dyanamo Flashlights, (pre 1976).
I have over 50 different flashlights and the collection is growing. I think over the years no more than 80 different models were made. Anyway, would be nice to share stories and photos with this comunity.

Thanks, Vladimir


----------



## Swede74 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Vladimir, and welcome to the forum. 

I don't collect dynamo flashlights so unfortunately I can't offer much in return, but I would very much like to see some photos of your collection, if you would like to share. I think others would be interested too, even though most members here probably don't focus on dynamo flashlights exclusively.


----------



## Romanko (Jul 21, 2013)

I've got one. Made by ukrainian military plant.


----------



## LowLumen (Jul 21, 2013)

I have one of those like Romanko, but it has a rectangular reflector. Inside is identical generator. I found it at a thrift store in California.


----------



## Romanko (Jul 21, 2013)

When I bought this light a man said that they were exported it to USA for cars.


----------



## euroken (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe you know more about this one? 

Was given to me by my German father in law and he thinks it predates WWII. I have no idea.


----------



## Norm (Jul 21, 2013)

euroken said:


> Maybe you know more about this one?



This looks similar.







> In 1943, Philips shed some light on its business with the Dynamo Flashlight, the world's first hand-powered consumer product. During the Second World War, the use of energy was severely restricted, so this torch flew off shelves. But thanks to the whining sound it made when used, Dynamo quickly got the nickname knijpkat in the Netherlands, meaning "squeezed cat."



Searching knijpkat brings up better images than searching dynamo flashlight.
Norm


----------



## BenChiew (Jul 21, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> Hello Vladimir, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't collect dynamo flashlights so unfortunately I can't offer much in return, but I would very much like to see some photos of your collection, if you would like to share. I think others would be interested too, even though most members here probably don't focus on dynamo flashlights exclusively.



+1
I would like to see images of them. Maybe I can learn a thing or two.


----------



## euroken (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Norm,

Still haven't found any info on that particular looking light though. Will keep searching.


----------



## Eidetic (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful! I love the practical and mechanical aspects of those. Would like to see all of them!


----------



## vladman (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the enquiries, I have to figure out how to upload photos! any tips?
Vladimir


----------



## vladman (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how to attach a photo. I've tried to follow the directions in the FAQ but what they say should be there on the screen is not! I'll post photos as soon as I figure out how to do this.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Aug 7, 2013)

23 images came up when I entered Dynamo into the "search for flashlights" over at the Flashlight Museum.....

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=search

Unfortunately, only 8 of those were lights manufactured prior to 1945.


----------



## vladman (Aug 8, 2013)

Is the only way to post photos on this forum through flickr or another web photo storage system? I want to simply upload photos from my computer. Is that not possible? This is very frustrating, because I really want to show you my flashlights!

Thanks Vladimir


----------



## Backpacker Light (Aug 9, 2013)

vladman said:


> Is the only way to post photos on this forum through flickr or another web photo storage system? I want to simply upload photos from my computer. Is that not possible? This is very frustrating, because I really want to show you my flashlights!
> 
> Thanks Vladimir



Hey Vladimir,
From one Ukrainian to another Ukrainian (I assume), the answer is yes. 

Welcome to the forum, and many would like to see your lights, including myself.

I still cannot post an image, but honestly I have not gave it much effort. If you search here there are many threads showing how, and many claiming it is easy.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?62490-Posting-pictures


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> I still cannot post an image, but honestly I have not gave it much effort. If you search here there are many threads showing how, and many claiming it is easy.




Posting photos


----------



## Backpacker Light (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Norm!


----------



## vladman (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I enjoy collecting dynamo flashlights!

Vladimir


----------



## __philippe (Aug 21, 2013)

vladman said:


> Well, I hope you enjoy the pictures as much as I enjoy collecting dynamo flashlights!
> 
> Vladimir



No doubt, Vlad,...but we might enjoy your pictures even better once you have fixed the broken URL's...

Cheers,

__philippe

________________________________________________________________
_*Vlad, easy way to post pics from you own collection:

*_1. Forget about Flicker. 
2. Upload your pics instead to http://tinypic.com 
No registration required (initially), no hassle, works like a breeze
3. Paste tinypic's "Direct Link for Layouts" URL into CPF's "insert image" box (tree icon).

Done.


----------



## __philippe (Aug 21, 2013)

Waiting for Vlad's very own pics collection, here is a classic in the genre, 
to whet your appetite:


　



　
　
*WWII-vintage Braun Manulux hand dynamo light*

Length: 101 mm
Height: 57 mm (handle retracted)
Height: 74 mm (handle extended)
Depth: 31 mm
Bezel diameter: 28 mm
Shell material: Bakelite

They still turn up on eBay from time to time
Fetching anywhere between $35.00 to $75.00, depending on condition. 

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## vladman (Aug 21, 2013)

After weeks of trying to figure out how to insert photos, here they are! Sorry about the way the flashlights are displayed but I haven't built a display case for them yet. If you have any questions I'd be happy to respond. Also, I'm always looking for information, articles, advertisements for any of the flashlights that I have, so any leads are welcome. If anyone has dynamo flashlights to offer, I'll be happy to consider buying.
Vladimir


G]


----------



## Speedfreakz (Aug 21, 2013)

Neat collection!


----------



## Backpacker Light (Aug 22, 2013)

OMG! Very nice collection.

Curious....Do any of them still generate light? Or is it common for them to be found in good operating condition?


----------



## stienke (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.museumbeverwijk.nl/cgi-bin/objecten.pl?type=add&file=13922_a.pdf , you can take a look and translate it with google , it's in dutch and german because the production was in WWII under supervision from the SS ,and the knijpkat was patented in 1942.


----------



## vladman (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks.
All of my flashlights are in working order. I wont collect broken or with missing parts. Sometimes I'll buy two of the same model in order to complete a good one.


----------



## Swede74 (Aug 25, 2013)

That's quite a collection you've got there! :thumbsup:

I'm curious about the red, cylindrical one in the top left picture. I don't see a handle or a crank on it. Is it removable, or do you shake the light to generate power?







I found this in a Swedish mail order catalogue from 1952. I thought you might be interested.


----------



## vladman (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the ad!
The red one works rotating the cylinder lower part. Once the coil spring if fully loaded, it'll give you 2,5 minutes of decent light. Very cool mechanism!


----------



## Keithuk (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi I have been trying for some time to find any information about this dynamo torch, I think the factory was bombed out in 1945, that's about it.
I cannot find anything about the MELAS torch and next to nothing about the makers name, anyone come across this make before?


----------

